# Bass Tournament- Banks Lake, Lakeland GA



## RCarlsen (Jun 8, 2017)

Fishin for the Foundation Bass Tournament will be held at Banks Lake National Wildlife Refuge in Lakeland GA on Saturday, June 17th, 2017.  This tournament will be benefiting the Jay Shaw Scholarship Fund.

Registration starts at 4:30 a.m.  or register at: sgmc.org/FishinFoundation

Weigh In at 2:00 p.m.

1st Prize - $600
2nd Prize- $300
3rd Prize- $150
Big Fish Pot- $10 per boat


Limited to 50 Boaters
$100 per boat registration fee

For more info call: 229.433.1071


----------

